# Carbon..



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Does anyone know how much trouble it is to de-carbon the heads on a 24hp Briggs twin intek. Is it best to take it to a shoppe, or can I do it myself without messing something up? I know how to tear the normal older engines down but the overhead valve engines I have never done before.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Are you sure you have a problem with carbon?
With unleaded fuel etc., it would be rare.

IF you think you have carbon because the engine is hard to crank over, adjust the valves.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*carbon*

Are the plugs fouled,or is it running rough/hard starting? If you suspect carbon buildup,there's an old trick we used .
Warm up the engine, well,then remove the air filter.use a spray bottle,and with the engine at full throttle,SLOWLY spray small amounts of water into it(not enough to stall it,but it will stumble). The temperature difference is enough to make the carbon flake off.


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> Are the plugs fouled,or is it running rough/hard starting? If you suspect carbon buildup,there's an old trick we used .
> Warm up the engine, well,then remove the air filter.use a spray bottle,and with the engine at full throttle,SLOWLY spray small amounts of water into it(not enough to stall it,but it will stumble). The temperature difference is enough to make the carbon flake off.


SMALL amounts of alcohol mixed with the water will increase the effect (temp shock), and also reduce stalling while spraying into the carb...

william...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I looked down through the spark plug hole, and can see it accumulating on the piston. I will try your ideas to see if it will burn off as it is not real bad yet..Thankyou...Walter.. I was also curious about how hard it is to tear down an overhead valve type engine for repairs such as this?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not that much different than a flat-head,actually,other than having to remove the exhaust,and intake. When installing it,make certain the head is torqued properly,and in sequence,to the right torque.Make sure the pushrods are in the proper spot,and are seated in the tappets properly. I usually set intake valve at .006(snug),and the exhaust at a loose .006,or,at .007. Before trying to put on the valve cover,I usually roll it over,by hand(sparkplug removed),and double-check the settings.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou for the info I need to try to get this cleaned out I use this mower alot.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorta sounds like my 85 MTD with a 12HP flatty briggs - im not sure if its oil seeping by the rings, leaky head gasket or rich running carb - i could tell the hg was leaking by the black soot 'trail' leading out by the carb, plus the carb bolts were loose along with the head bolts .... whole combustion chamber was loaded with 'soot' - replaced the HG with a good used one , tightened everything back down, even replaced the head with a good spare .

The tractor doesnt really owe me anything , bot it for $25 many years ago, basically just use it to suck up leaves every year and mow once inna while - i suppose i should treat it to a motor rebuild sometime....


----------

